# Difficulty in getting IV access? try forehead IO



## the_negro_puppy (Jun 23, 2011)

[youtube]MQIBiJsk4Xo[/youtube]


:sad:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 24, 2011)

I wasn't sold until the free black beenie offer....


----------



## squrt29batt12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol


----------



## foxfire (Jun 28, 2011)

Ummm, never mind. Carry on.


----------



## celticcare (Jul 2, 2011)

I love it lol, could have used this on some patients had last few nights, though not just for IO access


----------



## mikie (Jul 2, 2011)

*A hoax obviously...*

It's for sure 2 microphone holders and perhaps a microphone(?) and a needle someone grabbed out of their unit.   I'm having trouble deciphering what the main object is.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 2, 2011)

mikie said:


> It's for sure 2 microphone holders and perhaps a microphone(?) and a needle someone grabbed out of their unit.   I'm having trouble deciphering what the main object is.



Dude you killed it! 

I am so tempted to make something like this and pull it on that obnoxious pt. 

Hey, I'm here to help you. Stop being nasty. I have this tool....(pulls out forehead IO) that sticks a needle in you forehead and sucks the obnoxious part of your brain right out.


----------



## mikie (Jul 2, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dude you killed it!
> Hey, I'm here to help you. Stop being nasty. I have this tool....(pulls out forehead IO) that sticks a needle in you forehead and sucks the obnoxious part of your brain right out.


 
well, to make this more _serious_ ....why don't we use EZ-IO's to create Burr holes in the event of increased ICP?? (I put that in a homework assignment once, as a joke, obviously).   ~s~

But heck, when the apocalypse comes, you might need to treppan some burr holes w/ an IO needle!


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 2, 2011)

mikie said:


> well, to make this more _serious_ ....why don't we use EZ-IO's to create Burr holes in the event of increased ICP?? (I put that in a homework assignment once, as a joke, obviously).   ~s~
> 
> But heck, when the apocalypse comes, you might need to treppan some burr holes w/ an IO needle!



In the apocalypse, you can use a DeWalt with a long 1/2" bit.  Ends the suffering faster.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 2, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> In the apocalypse, you can use a DeWalt with a long 1/2" bit.  Ends the suffering faster.



Wait only in the apocalypse?............ I guess I should take my drill out of the unit then :unsure:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 2, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> In the apocalypse, you can use a DeWalt with a long 1/2" bit.  Ends the suffering faster.



Why are you IOing zombies? Aren't they supposed to get a dose of HVL to the BHG?


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (Jul 2, 2011)

HAHA Yes!!! I wonder if my local protocols would allow me to use that ... LWS(laced with sarcasm)


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 3, 2011)

I suppose I should add:

HVL-High Velocity Lead

BHG-Brain Housing Group


----------



## vamike (Jul 3, 2011)

I saw one of those in the psyche ward.  Seriously.


----------

